# What Kind Of Piranha



## Jimmywhispers (Jul 18, 2011)

Have had this fish for a couple of years now. I bought him from a lfs in my town and the label for the fish just said black piranha. He was only about the size of a quarter when I got him so I couldn't really tell what type he was. I was hoping that as time progressed I would be able to see certain characteristics of one or another piranha. Just looking for some opinions on what you might think he is. He does not have the deep red eyes like I see with a lot of rhoms but there is a slight hint. He is only about 6". The pictures provided were from my phone so they are not the best, sorry.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

Looks like a sanchezi to me


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Sanchezi!....


----------



## Jimmywhispers (Jul 18, 2011)

Is there anyway of being able to tell what type of sanchezi piranha he is? Also the red I see in a lot of sample pictures of this type of fish is not nearly as deep on my fish. Could this be due to his eating habits? I feed him beef heart and silver sides mostly. Out of all of the piranha I have had he is by far the most skittish. Anything I should be doing specifically for this fish to make him feel more comfortable or to increase its color? I have tried using a power head and dimming the lights.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Jimmywhispers said:


> Is there anyway of being able to tell what type of sanchezi piranha he is? Also the red I see in a lot of sample pictures of this type of fish is not nearly as deep on my fish. Could this be due to his eating habits? I feed him beef heart and silver sides mostly. Out of all of the piranha I have had he is by far the most skittish. Anything I should be doing specifically for this fish to make him feel more comfortable or to increase its color? I have tried using a power head and dimming the lights.


Hi Jimmy,
Looks like the typical red-throat variant...no, you are doing everything right...skittishness and shyness is normally the rule, not the exception in this hobby...that's just the way the majority of piranhas are regardless of they are rhoms or pygos...Especially in the juvi to early adulthood stages...If you got them at juvi size, they should eventually get used to your presence and come out of their shells sooner rather than later...Also remove any hiding spots!...this will help him get more acclimated to wide, open, spaces and increase the chance of him coming out of skittishness and shyness as he gets accustomed to your presence.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Jimmywhispers said:


> Is there anyway of being able to tell what type of sanchezi piranha he is? Also the red I see in a lot of sample pictures of this type of fish is not nearly as deep on my fish. Could this be due to his eating habits? I feed him beef heart and silver sides mostly. Out of all of the piranha I have had he is by far the most skittish. Anything I should be doing specifically for this fish to make him feel more comfortable or to increase its color? I have tried using a power head and dimming the lights.


There is only ONE TYPE of Serrasalmus sanchezi. The other types are dealer selling points.


----------



## Jimmywhispers (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you, I will try and free up some more space for him to swim around and not hide behind. I just thought a heavier planted tank would make it comfortable for him. He is over 3 years old and was hoping he would "come out of his shell" by that time. It not that I don't mind him being non aggressive, that's fine, his looks make up for that, I just wish he wouldn't slam into things when I got close to the tank. we will see with the new set up, thanks.


----------

